# Custom Lever Fill FP - Prototype



## Brooks803 (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's my first go at making a lever fill fountain pen. I have a customer that has commissioned me to make him one. Since I had never tried one before I told him I had to do some prototyping first! This is my first try at it. I must say I'm very proud of it! It sure was a pain to make though! I have many many hours handfitting the lever box and relief opening. 

For those that enjoy the stats of the pen here they are:

Length

Overall: 5 5/8"
Cap: 2 1/2"
Body + section: 5 1/4"

Ink System

Lever Fill
#18 Sac

Threads

Cap/Body: 12x.08mm Triple lead
Body/Section: 9x.75mm
Nib: 9/32x36tpi

Material

Take a wild guess :wink::tongue::biggrin:


      



 

 

 

 

 

 



Thanks for looking!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wonderful job Jonathon.  You've certainly come a long way since we first met.


----------



## JohnU (Nov 9, 2013)

A beautiful work of Art!   Definitely something to be very proud of.


----------



## jyreene (Nov 9, 2013)

That's a winner Jonathon. I like being able to see the clip band. Seems to just fit nicely like that. Is that the brown swirl alumilite? One thing I noticed that could just be the angles. The recessed portion under the lever is not quite as polished as the rest. 

Can't wait to see that in person. Great job as usual.


----------



## ttm7 (Nov 9, 2013)

purdy; nice fit and finish; id be interested in detailed how to:


----------



## Marc (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow, gorgeous pen.  Is that a combustion blank?


----------



## Si90 (Nov 9, 2013)

Liking that, fit, finish workmanship, everything is fantastic. The colours are great too.


----------



## evan bahr (Nov 9, 2013)

Fantastic pen! Evan


----------



## lorbay (Nov 9, 2013)

Now that is OLD school. Love it.
Lin


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful! I'm finding myself being left in your dust. :biggrin: Love the colors too.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow that is a beauty... Great job..


----------



## Pitoon (Nov 9, 2013)

awesome job putting that together!

Pitoon


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 9, 2013)

That is a beautiful pen Jonathon!  I really like the color and shape.


----------



## hard hat (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow. Kicked it up again! It's black and copper alumilite


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 9, 2013)

That's awesome work.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 9, 2013)

Really fine piece of work.   Total Class!  I have a friend whose wanted one of those since he was a kid watching Bugs Bunny use a pen like that to spray ink in Elmer Fudd's face.   

Where does one get the mechanisms for these different FP types (lever fillers, pump fillers, etc ...) ?


----------



## BW Design Works (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow Awesome work Jonathan! I like the colors you came up with for this. The lever looks nice in there. Did you use a rotary tool to cut it out or did you make a jig and router it out? I bet that took some trial and error to get it right, but I really like the results.


----------



## Tom D (Nov 9, 2013)

Really nice Jonathan. When are you going to demo that one?


----------



## OZturner (Nov 10, 2013)

Truly Magnificant, 
A Work of Fine Art.
Congratulations Jonathon,
Brian


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I've had this inked up and have been writing with it all weekend. Draws up ink like a champ and no leaks! Time to move forward on the customers pen :biggrin:




BRobbins629 said:


> Wonderful job Jonathon. You've certainly come a long way since we first met.


 
I'll say! I couldn't even figure out how to hold the pen barrels on the lathe until my drive up to VA to watch your demo. That changed everything for me!



jyreene said:


> That's a winner Jonathon. I like being able to see the clip band. Seems to just fit nicely like that. Is that the brown swirl alumilite? One thing I noticed that could just be the angles. The recessed portion under the lever is not quite as polished as the rest.
> 
> Can't wait to see that in person. Great job as usual.


 
Thanks Ty. You'll see it on Thursday. It is a brown swirl, I was going for a wood grain look. It's easier to see it in person. Also, you have a good eye. The recess isn't quite as polished as I'd like. That area is super thin and I got a little heavy handed with a rotary buffer and melted it a bit. So I had to build it back up with CA and just did hand sanding up to 400 and some plastic polish. 



Marc said:


> Wow, gorgeous pen. Is that a combustion blank?


 
Thanks Marc! If yall have time when you're in town stop by and you can see it in person. It's not a combustion blank though. My pics aren't the greatest to really show off the blank.



dalecamino said:


> Beautiful! I'm finding myself being left in your dust. :biggrin: Love the colors too.


 
Thanks Chuck! No way! I have yet to really add in metal to my designs. You have me in spades on that. 



hard hat said:


> Wow. Kicked it up again! It's black and copper alumilite


 
Thanks Bret! Yeah, I like to try new things. I'm a sucker for the vintage look.



Kaspar said:


> Really fine piece of work. Total Class! I have a friend whose wanted one of those since he was a kid watching Bugs Bunny use a pen like that to spray ink in Elmer Fudd's face.
> 
> Where does one get the mechanisms for these different FP types (lever fillers, pump fillers, etc ...) ?


 
Thanks! The cool part is that it'll really do that with a full ink sac. I just had to try it yesterday after reading this :laugh:

This particular unit I robbed off an old waterman pen that was in bad shape. I've been searching for a good source and really haven't found any that's affordable. The only place I did find wants $35-50 just for the lever and pressure bar! A good place for piston filler units, sacs, pressure bars, etc is Richardgreenwald.com. 



BW Design Works said:


> Wow Awesome work Jonathan! I like the colors you came up with for this. The lever looks nice in there. Did you use a rotary tool to cut it out or did you make a jig and router it out? I bet that took some trial and error to get it right, but I really like the results.


 
Thanks! I used a diamond bur to make the initial holes, but I got down to size using hand files. There's no coming back from going a hair to much. I have a mini mill and eventually I'd love to have someone show me how to use it properly bc it'd be perfect for this application! Till then it's primarily done by hand.



Tom D said:


> Really nice Jonathan. When are you going to demo that one?


 
Thanks Tom. I really doubt the group would really want to see this demo'd. That and I don't know when I'll make another meeting! Though if anyone really wants to see it done they can always get a hold of me and are welcome to come by the house and I'll show how it's done.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 10, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> This particular unit I robbed off an old waterman pen that was in bad shape. I've been searching for a good source and really haven't found any that's affordable. The only place I did find wants $35-50 just for the lever and pressure bar! A good place for piston filler units, sacs, pressure bars, etc is Richardgreenwald.com.



Thanks.  I am familiar with Richard's site.  I believe I've ordered a thing or two from him.  What I'm really wanting to find just now is that push button pump Brian Grey is using in his new fillers.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ahhh...I think Brian is making those units himself. However, it looks very similar to a parker vacumatics ink system. If you have a pen restoration business near you I'm sure they'd be able to take one apart and show how to do it.


----------



## sptfr43 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nice job! I started one of those 2 years ago, built tools to do the inside groove, trashed 3 barrels and introduced the 4th to my shop wall. I'm impressed!


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 11, 2013)

Brooks803 said:


> Ahhh...I think Brian is making those units himself. However, it looks very similar to a parker vacumatics ink system. If you have a pen restoration business near you I'm sure they'd be able to take one apart and show how to do it.



I wondered if that might be the case.  Impressive, if so.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 11, 2013)

That is definitely a PROtotype. Not at all like the AMATUREotypes that I usually make.:redface:

It looks very vintage-y - nice work!


----------



## dhoshield (Jan 16, 2016)

I pause to say it, but this is exactly what I aspire to do .... some (kitless) vintage-looking lever pens. This is a gorgeous pen!  I love the blank ... is that your Elven Wood blank?  

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 18, 2016)

dhoshield said:


> I pause to say it, but this is exactly what I aspire to do .... some (kitless) vintage-looking lever pens. This is a gorgeous pen!  I love the blank ... is that your Elven Wood blank?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dennis


 
Hi Dennis,
Thanks! Yeah that's one of my Elven Wood blanks. One of the originals if I remember correctly. I've made a handful of lever fills since then. They're a real PITA to make, but worth it if you have the patience for it.

Thanks!


----------



## 76winger (Jan 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Harley2001 (Jan 18, 2016)

Nicely done is that a waterman lever box


----------



## doctordan (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow---that is sweet?  I would really like a "how-to" tutorial also!  Where do you find the mechanism???


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 19, 2016)

Harley2001 said:


> Nicely done is that a waterman lever box


 
Thanks John! Yeah it's a waterman lever box. 



doctordan said:


> Wow---that is sweet?  I would really like a "how-to" tutorial also!  Where do you find the mechanism???


 
Thanks. Sorry...no tutorial from me. I'm in the mind set that the journey is the education. Not the destination. 

The lever mech can be found in a few places. They're getting more and more expensive though. Can range from $15 to $50+


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Wow.  Just wow.  Not sure how you do it but really cool!


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 20, 2016)

That is a beautiful pen Jonathon. Very reminiscent of a a classic fountain pen.

Its a geat job done on the lever.


----------

